# Sports: Indoor Volleyball D700 focus settings?



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 19, 2012)

I have my first sports shoot. High school indoor volleyball. I'm used to shooting still people/studio and such, with cam set up accordingly. 

I'm going to do a test run in a gymn before this shoot and figure out a close iso/fast shutter setting with available, but am hoping one of you goo-roo's can tell me how to initially set up the focus. Here is what i propose, am I off???


AF-*C*

*AF Sensor Mode Switch* to the "crosshair middle setting" (allow me to choose the AF sensor and then the D700 then tracks the subject such as the ball). 

The *51-point 3D menu option* (CSM a3)


----------



## xyphoto (Sep 19, 2012)

Which lens will you be using and how far are you from the court?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 19, 2012)

Right on the court with a 70-200 VRII set to around 2.8ish Aperture and cam set to lowest ISO possible for decent shutter speed.  But i'm open to suggestion on lens and settings too?, thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 19, 2012)

I would certainly suggest using AF-C.  
I don't know the specifics of your AF Area mode, but I'd certainly suggest some sort of manual option, rather than Auto Area, otherwise the camera might choose to focus on something other than what you want.  And considering that in volleyball, most players & the net will be at varying distances, you probably won't want the AF jumping around constantly (unless you're telling it to).  As for a tracking mode, that may work...but I don't imagine you'll be tracking the ball, so much as trying to focus on the player's faces.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 19, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> I would certainly suggest using AF-C.
> I don't know the specifics of your AF Area mode, but I'd certainly suggest some sort of manual option, rather than Auto Area, otherwise the camera might choose to focus on something other than what you want.  And considering that in volleyball, most players & the net will be at varying distances, you probably won't want the AF jumping around constantly (unless you're telling it to).  As for a tracking mode, that may work...but I don't imagine you'll be tracking the ball, so much as trying to focus on the player's faces.



Thank you very much.  The mode I selected let's me choose the initial subject, and then its tracks that subject from there.  Not sure how that will work in real life but looks great in the manual. Per your post I'll try a few focus options


----------



## Mfink22 (Sep 19, 2012)

I coach college Vball, and have shot a lot of club and High school games.  If I can get close enough to the court I've used a 50 1.8 with some success. Your 50mm 1.4 may be a great lens for the match.  Even at 70, you may be too close to some of the plays.  Gym lighting can be tough, but the 1.4 will help and will allow you to go with a little lower ISO but still be fast enough to stop the movement of the ball.  One thing to remember is the down ref moves from side to side as they play and can sometime get in the way if you are not aware of them, but shooting from just off the net behind the ref offers some great angles of most of the game, serving, defense, setting, hitting and blocking.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 19, 2012)

Mfink22 said:


> I coach college Vball, and have shot a lot of club and High school games.  If I can get close enough to the court I've used a 50 1.8 with some success. Your 50mm 1.4 may be a great lens for the match.  Even at 70, you may be too close to some of the plays.  Gym lighting can be tough, but the 1.4 will help and will allow you to go with a little lower ISO but still be fast enough to stop the movement of the ball.  One thing to remember is the down ref moves from side to side as they play and can sometime get in the way if you are not aware of them, but shooting from just off the net behind the ref offers some great angles of most of the game, serving, defense, setting, hitting and blocking.



Thank you very much. And I'l,l certain;y take the 50 along, I didn't even think the 70-200 might be a little long. Plus if i can get close enough with the 50 indeed that 1.4 is the cat's meow


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 19, 2012)

> Thank you very much. The mode I selected let's me choose the initial subject, and then its tracks that subject from there. Not sure how that will work in real life but looks great in the manual. Per your post I'll try a few focus options


Sounds like the typical 'hybrid' mode...often called AF-A on a Nikon (AI Focus on a Canon).

I agree, it sounds good...but it still involves the camera making decisions...which is something I'd rather be doing.  In other words, it may be unpredictable.  But like anything, experiment and see what works best for you.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 19, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> > Thank you very much. The mode I selected let's me choose the initial subject, and then its tracks that subject from there. Not sure how that will work in real life but looks great in the manual. Per your post I'll try a few focus options
> 
> 
> Sounds like the typical 'hybrid' mode...often called AF-A on a Nikon (AI Focus on a Canon).
> ...



Yes sir will, and thanks again Mike for pointing it out


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2012)

Ohhhh boy....volleyball can be very tough. I've shot it off and on, mostly Pac-10 women's collegiate volleyball, but also some high school girls volleyball. For a newbie, the EASIEST stuff is going to be blocks and kill shots at the net, shot from the back line, using a 200mm. If you position yourself in the center of the court, the two edges of the net, where a LOT of the action will actually BE, is not that far different from the middle of the net in terms of focusing distance. In fact, I normally used manual focus for that. Seriously...the action is gonna be far enough away and located in a very narrow plane within INCHES of the net....the kills and the blocks will occur right there, where you can easily frame them.

In Europe, there are a fair number of people who shoot volleyball from THE STANDS, and done right, it looks pretty good. For example, when the ball is served, and a player digs the ball up, you can SEE where the ball is headed as it crosses the net, and can get the camera trained on the girl who's gonna try and dig it. Again, I've seen some GREAT volleyball shot by European shooters at tournaments, shooting from the stands! It gives a good look, especially with a 200/2 or 300/2.8, or even a 135. Depends on how big the venue is, and how far away the stands are.

I would not discount the idea of shooting from 5 to 8 rows up in the stands using a short telephoto or 50mm lens. For a newbie, volleyball can be flummoxing. It's its very own sport. The more you know about the game, the better you can shoot it.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^^^^^thanks!   If you happen to be in FL feel free to come consult and shoot, too hehe


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 19, 2012)

Shooting from the stands at the back of the court right around the top of the net or a little higher is going to be the "easiest" way to shoot it, watch for the set going to the outside.  I'd watch the practice and see where the spikes are coming from.  As it's not the highest level of volleyball you may not be seeing a whole lot of the players higher than the top of the net.  If you can try some stuff sitting on the floor way back from the net, shooting under it to the far team and watch for any digs, problem is that you will be shooting past a lot of moving legs, watch where the serve goes.  It's not an easy one to shoot.  Have some fun and don't stress yourself out over anything.  500th at 2.8 is your lowest starting point.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 19, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Shooting from the stands at the back of the court right around the top of the net or a little higher is going to be the "easiest" way to shoot it, watch for the set going to the outside.  I'd watch the practice and see where the spikes are coming from.  As it's not the highest level of volleyball you may not be seeing a whole lot of the players higher than the top of the net.  If you can try some stuff sitting on the floor way back from the net, shooting under it to the far team and watch for any digs, problem is that you will be shooting past a lot of moving legs, watch where the serve goes.  It's not an easy one to shoot.  Have some fun and don't stress yourself out over anything.  500th at 2.8 is your lowest starting point.



Thanks!


----------



## gsgary (Sep 19, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Right on the court with a 70-200 VRII set to around 2.8ish Aperture and cam set to lowest ISO possible for decent shutter speed.  But i'm open to suggestion on lens and settings too?, thanks!




Don't get too hung up on low ISO or you will fail, iso1600 minimum and go up if needed if your exposure is good noise at 1600 will not be a problem


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 19, 2012)

Seeing how you are using that VRII lens you can use f/2.8 without a worry and I would. I try to remain at least 1/3 stop above or more if I can-but I am shooting with a sigma. JEALOUS? YES! But my wallet isn't! LOL!
I am shooting Canon also, so some of what you are saying is pretty greek to me, but I shoot using ONE focus point and my priority is to track that original focus lock which I THINK is very similar to what you are referring to when you say _"The mode I selected let's me choose the initial subject, and then its  tracks that subject from there."_ It works well for me. 
Most of all I am curious to see what you get. 

Volleyball is HARDER THAN HELL. It is the bane of my sports existence. BIG TIME. Don't be too upset if you have a hard time for the first few games. I am a year into this and I am still having a hard time with some of it!!! 
Good luck and POST!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

